# Habitation door retention clip?Supplier?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi does anyone know who would supply these?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

replaced mine with one off fiamma site, its ball shaped so holds firmer than the coventional type


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

found link

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#6970X0

fourth one down


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

There plenty on Fleabay right now.

Flippin cheek asking a tenner for these IMO :evil:

D.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I got them from Hymer UK (aka brownhills in preston)
They were about 4 quid I think. Good as they are original so screw holes in same place


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Many thanks i will check all your leads out.


----------

